# Maroni



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

We're considering a perm move to Maroni near Zygi and would welcome any advice or knowledge. We love Greece, the climate seems idyllic and the tax situations looks good. My wife and I are retired and we would be choosing Cyprus versus the UK or France. Many thanks for any information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Firstly can I point out that Cyprus is NOT Greece. It is a totally independent country.
Having said that I can wholeheartedly recommend Cyprus as a place to retire to. 
Make sure you deregister for tax in the UK so that you can take advantage of the tax system here.
I can't tell you much about the area you have chosen as we live in the Paphos district. We prefer it is as it is less frenetic than the Limassol area. 
Of course Maroni is outside Limassol so should be nice and peaceful. In the villages the locals tend to be very welcoming and friendly as long as you are willing to meet them halfway.

I wish you lots of luck with your move and of course if we here on the forum can answer any questions you have we will be happy to help.

Veronica


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I have some friends living in an old village house in the centre of Maroni village and two more living on the outskirts. It's in an agricultural area of Larnaca District mid way between the towns of Limassol and Larnaca. It is quiet, there are a few agrotourist places but no big hotels or tourist developments.

I don't think it has much in the way of facilities and its centre is unspoilt. There are a couple of good tavernas and there's a large supermarket (Alphamega) to the north of the village on the highway about 10 minutes away at Skarinou. Although modern houses have been built on its outskirts it hasn't been overwhelmed concrete monstrosities. 

There's a local news site that will give you some information about what's happening in the area - see http://www.maroninews.com/

Before committing yourselves come over for a holiday and take a look around.

Regards,


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Nigel,
Many thanks for your reply and information, most helpful.
The link to the newsletter was very interesting. 
We will try and visit the area in the Spring.
Thanks again and take care.
Barrie


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Many thanks, I appreciate that Cyprus is not Greece, sorry if I created the wrong impression. I understood that Cyprus was rather like Greece where we have spent many enjoyable holidays. We also gave friends who have a holiday home in Cyprus and love it. We hope to visit the Island and Maroni area in the Spring. Thanks again and regards, Barrie


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi

If you are moving from France to Cyprus you will love the tax system here. I can send you a PDF of the current rates etc if you wish. The area you are looking at is relatively undeveloped but close enough to Limassol which has plenty of life and events (although driving home might be a problem). It's also reasonably close to Nicosia. Nowhere in Cyprus is that far away but it's surprising how quickly you can fall into the Island Mentality "oh no, driving to the airport later, better pack a flask and sandwiches"

One down side to living in Cyprus (and my main dislike) is the lack of connectivity. At present tourism is booming so there are a good choice of flights in the summer but you can't just jump in your car and travel round Europe.

Good luck with the move
Garry


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Garry, Very helpful. Yes, please send me the tax details. The drop in the pound is a cost consideration for us and France has become more expensive so a better tax regime would be great. Our only income is pensions. We would travel mainly back to Family in the UK but understand what you say about the limits of travelling ny car. Thanks again and regards, Barrie




GSmith said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are moving from France to Cyprus you will love the tax system here. I can send you a PDF of the current rates etc if you wish. The area you are looking at is relatively undeveloped but close enough to Limassol which has plenty of life and events (although driving home might be a problem). It's also reasonably close to Nicosia. Nowhere in Cyprus is that far away but it's surprising how quickly you can fall into the Island Mentality "oh no, driving to the airport later, better pack a flask and sandwiches"
> 
> ...


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

BAZERD said:


> Thanks Garry, Very helpful. Yes, please send me the tax details. The drop in the pound is a cost consideration for us and France has become more expensive so a better tax regime would be great. Our only income is pensions. We would travel mainly back to Family in the UK but understand what you say about the limits of travelling ny car. Thanks again and regards, Barrie


Cyprus isn't the cheapest place to live. Some things are extremely cheap but shopping can be expensive. Small market, expensive shipping and lack of competition are the main causes. 

I'll try to send you my email address so you can reply and I can send the Tax details.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

GSmith said:


> but shopping can be expensive.


I agree. One way to get around this problem is to buy what you need on-line from amazon.uk, etc. If the trader does not deliver to Cyprus there's an shipping company in the UK 'forward2me' - they will give you a unique UK delivery address and then forward the goods to you via a courier. I've used them several times without problems. But there's a shipping charge to pay (and there are restrictions on what can be shipped.)

Regards,


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Nigel,
We use Amazon Uk, ebay etc. Are the more expensive things the larger items or is it the every day items and essential? The information you guys are providing is very helpful. I will do some research on living costs as well. Kind regards, Barrie


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Barrie

Dairy products are more expensive in Cyprus than the UK (I wouldn't order those on Amazon ) - but fruit and veg are cheaper and, IMO, the locally grown is fresher better quality. But there isn't such a wide range of foods as you'll find in the UK.

Locally produced pork, chicken and lamb are good and less expensive. The local beef is good if you need to put new soles on your shoes - British, French and South African beef is available in the larger supermarkets.

Marks & Spencer & Debenhams have stores here they're more expensive than the UK. My wife and I tend to stock up on clothes when we visit the UK - some of Cypriot friends do the same.

Eating out is cheaper. E.g. I can get a good meal (meze) at my local taverna for €11.00 and their portions are not small!

Most of the essentials are less expensive and I guesstimate that overall costs are about 20% - 25% lower.

The Cypriot style of furniture may not be to your taste, we brought large items with us from the UK.

Council Tax - what it used to cost me in the UK for a month I get change from what it costs me for a year in Cyprus.

Regards,


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, that sounds great and very encouraging. Unlike some we like Retsina so hopefully that plus the Meze will go down well! 
Cheers, Barrie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We shop around and find if you know where to go for different things it is not expensive to live here. Local vegetable shops are good value and the local chicken farm is great for chicken and eggs.
Other things we know which supermarket is best for what. Our favourite supermarket is Alphamega. 
We find that there is not much you cannot get here, unlike 13 years ago when we first moved here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I find the cost of goods over here can vary depending on exchange rates, special offers etc. For example I recently bought a new laptop after extensive research which was marginally cheaper here than the UK. When we bought our last TV it was much cheaper than the UK. Our fridge freezer, however, cost a lot more than the UK.

The price of food tends to create a debate. If you want to live on UK style stables, you will pay a lot more than the UK. If you embrace Cyprus food you can save. I think the quality of chicken and pork is much better here, chicken is more expensive and pork cheaper than the UK. Vegetables are cheap too but don't have the clinically perfect appearance of the UK supermarkets.

Overall taking a reasonable mix of food styles I find the cost of food about the same. You can definitely win here on buying wine though.

Pete


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

*Maroni and Cost of Living*

Thanks for the information.
From what we can see the overall costs will compare well with the Uk and be less than France. The drop in the value of the pound v the Euro is a negative for us as we depend on UK pension income. Housing costs and local takes seem to be good value in Cyprus.
Maroni sounds nice and the newsletter they produce in English is encouraging. France is much more totally French in several ways. We hope to visit Cyprus and the area in the Spring and in the meantime ant more advice would be great. Property information on the buying process, costs etc would be very helpful. 
Meantime we’ve been keeping our eye on the weather there wil ENVY !!!


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi
Is it possible for me also to have the tax rates PDFs?
Very grateful
Mary


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

MaryAndreou said:


> Is it possible for me also to have the tax rates PDFs?


Yes pwc have published their tax guide for 2018 - Tax Facts & Figures 2018 - Cyprus

Regards,


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------

